

Code yourself a cliffhanger - erikpukinskis
http://snowedin.net/blog/2011/06/09/code-yourself-a-cliffhanger/

======
ique
I've had this exact experience as well. Where everything turned out perfect, I
coded, went home and went to sleep and woke up with a perfect solution and got
going _right_ away.

More often than not though, this method has left me lying in bed awake for 2-3
hours of inability to sleep due to thinking about nothing but that problem.

If I could get over the sleeplessness somehow, I would do this every time!

------
narcissus
This reminded me of the story of One Thousand and One Nights
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Thousand_and_One_Nights#Syn...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Thousand_and_One_Nights#Synopsis)),
where the new bride starts (but doesn't end) a story every night... ensuring
the king doesn't execute her in the morning.

I think it's a great idea to do on purpose, but at the same time, it's making
me _less_ worried about actually leaving that bug outstanding when I leave the
office. That is to say, I will try and take advantage of the outstanding bug,
rather than worry myself about it....

------
dmcg
In the XP glory days we used to go home leaving one failing test in the
workspace so we knew where to start in the morning.

------
Rusky
Didn't Hemingway or some other author do something like this? I really like
the idea- it works.

~~~
Supermighty
"The best way is always to stop when you are going good and when you know what
will happen next. If you do that every day … you will never be stuck. Always
stop while you are going good and don’t think about it or worry about it until
you start to write the next day. That way your subconscious will work on it
all the time. But if you think about it consciously or worry about it you will
kill it and your brain will be tired before you start." --Hemingway

